# The Finer Details of Dripping...



## Stosta (21/1/16)

So I have decided that it's time for me to try something new and dripping was the next logical step for me. When my money train comes in, I will end up with a 200w mod and a dripper. This is how it goes in my head, and was wondering if I was in for a bad time. For my first attempt I will build a dual 0.5ohm coil set-up. Once I have checked it all works fine, I'm assuming I simply whack that onto my mod, start off at about 50 watts, drip some extra liquid onto my cotton, fire and suck up the pressumed goodness, and then climb the watts as required.

My question is, will doing the above end up poorly for me? Or do I have the general gist of it all?


----------



## Riaz (21/1/16)

That pretty much sums it up @Stosta 

You might want to go lower in ohms though (please make sure you are using proper batteries)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> So I have decided that it's time for me to try something new and dripping was the next logical step for me. When my money train comes in, I will end up with a 200w mod and a dripper. This is how it goes in my head, and was wondering if I was in for a bad time. For my first attempt I will build a dual 0.5ohm coil set-up. Once I have checked it all works fine, I'm assuming I simply whack that onto my mod, start off at about 50 watts, drip some extra liquid onto my cotton, fire and suck up the pressumed goodness, and then climb the watts as required.
> 
> My question is, will doing the above end up poorly for me? Or do I have the general gist of it all?


Well that's exactly what I did. 
I only have an 80w mod but my dripper works perfectly with dual 0.5 ohm Claptons.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/1/16)

And then I re-drip after each drag?


----------



## wiesbang (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> And then I re-drip after each drag?


No not necessary. You will see the wick getting dry then you drip. And also you will taste that the flavour is changing

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ernest (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> And then I re-drip after each drag?


No, re-drip when your cotton needs it. depending on your build your cotton can hold quite a few drags. You might want to start at lower watts like 30w maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MikeVape (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> And then I re-drip after each drag?


You only drip after about 10 drags. 
Depends on how. Much cotton you wicked with. 

More cotton means more juice. 
I get about 12 from my fishbone before it's dry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> And then I re-drip after each drag?


Basically, almost, yes.. 
And then one day you discover the Scottish Roll wicking technique, and save some time, effort and a lot of teary-eyed blurred vision from dry hits 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-wick-an-rda-effectively-and-avoid-dry-hits-scottish-roll.t14872/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-scottish-roll-wicking-technique.t15697/#post-279248

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (21/1/16)

So will the flavour slowly disappear and then I know to re-drip, or will it be a straight-up dry hit?


----------



## Ernest (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> So will the flavour slowly disappear and then I know to re-drip, or will it be a straight-up dry hit?



Basically yes. You will have warning before a dry hit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nova69 (21/1/16)

The flavour changes (you will notice this bit),I have never had a dry hit on a dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (21/1/16)

The first time you drip you will be taking that cap off after every draw, but you will soon start to relax and trust your build and instincts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (21/1/16)

Choosing an RDA? I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but I do anyway. So if the dripper is black with a demon on it then surely the minions of hell know how to drip right?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sneakydino (21/1/16)

It will slowly get less flavorful and start tasting slightly weird

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest (21/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Choosing an RDA? I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but I do anyway. So if the dripper is black with a demon on it then surely the minions of hell know how to drip right?!


lol, not always. I bought a whole lot of drippers for their looks and then just threw in a Phenotype-L to make up the ballance, turns out the Phenotype-L is my best dripper.


----------



## Charel van Biljon (21/1/16)

Hi there,
I also jumped on the dripper train early in my vaping path.
Got my first one in December and ran it of my Subox mini and Istick 40w, just build according to what you have and it works great.
Yes, dripping is a whole new ball game, but well worth the effort.
With the right wicking you can get quite allot of draws before you need to re-juice.
I don't know what mod you have now, but if it is anything above 40w you can go and get yourself a nice dripper, they are relatively cheap, if you do some hunting, and do a build to suite your mod, and you will soon be able to enjoy it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (21/1/16)

Charel van Biljon said:


> Hi there,
> I also jumped on the dripper train early in my vaping path.
> Got my first one in December and ran it of my Subox mini and Istick 40w, just build according to what you have and it works great.
> Yes, dripping is a whole new ball game, but well worth the effort.
> ...


Also got the subox mini, but hoping to get something bigger next week. But awesome to know I can go ahead and try on that in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (21/1/16)

One more thing. Use low mg nicotine, like 3mg or max 6mg. I never knew that Twisp pure tobacco juice was 18 mg nicotine. I used it when I dripped the first time on my Fishbone RDA with a duel coil build. I thought I was going to get nicotine poisoning and ran to the loo with beads of sweat on my forhead. Lesson learned!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (21/1/16)

Waine said:


> One more thing. Use low mg nicotine, like 3mg or max 6mg. I never knew that Twisp pure tobacco juice was 18 mg nicotine. I used it when I dripped the first time on my Fishbone RDA with a duel coil build. I thought I was going to get nicotine poisoning and ran to the loo with beads of sweat on my forhead. Lesson learned!



Very true, you would need to be someone special I think to drip anything higher then 6mg....
3mg for me all the way.


----------



## zadiac (21/1/16)

To me, the whole dripping thing has become a little ritual, like someone cleaning and then stuffing a pipe, lighting it and then smoke it.
I take the top cap off, slowly saturate my wicks properly, put the top cap back on and vape. I don't wait for the flavor to diminish. I take a few drags, take the top cap off again and then ritually saturate my wicks slowly and properly. I do around 3 to 5 drags between drips. I just like doing it that way. It's how I enjoy my vape the most.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/1/16)

Yeah , with the right dripper and a build that meets your needs, you will discover a whole new aspect of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/16)

I find dripping a real pain in the ring piece and only really use a dripper at juice tasting exercises... I guess I have been spoilt with the ease of dripping using bottom fed devices like the REO's which gives you that "dripper" vape without the hassle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/1/16)

I use a Velocity Mini, and I think it's epic.

I use a small version of the Scottish roll as wick. And I can feel a dry hit from a mile away.

It also holds at least 15 proper drops, so I get more than enough drags.

The Velocity Mini is big on flavour even with the airflow wide open, and a wide bore drip tip.

And the Cherry on top - legend build deck!

Do consider the Velocity Mini 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

So an update on how this all went! It's as simple as you all said it would be. I must say the flavour is great with the dripping I did compared to tanks. But the hassle of doing it is just not worth it. I also seem to be real messy with eliquid, and my wife is complaining about our kitchen-roll consumption, so dripping full time is out the window.

It is nice for testing my DIY stuff though! Works exactly how I imagined it. That is, until I tried a honey creation for the first time (which really doesn't agree with my tongue), and that stuff pretty much lives in that cotton now, so had to re-wick after that.

Thanks for the help guys, once again, ECIGSSA community =

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

With my Double Vision RDA with proper wicking I can put in 30+ drops without over saturation and spitback and the flavor on this thing is epic! It gives my Pollux a good run for it's money...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I find dripping a real pain in the ring piece and only really use a dripper at juice tasting exercises... I guess I have been spoilt with the ease of dripping using bottom fed devices like the REO's which gives you that "dripper" vape without the hassle.



Can relate in a way, dripping 'on the go' becomes a hassle that I'm not prepared to do  My Reos spoil me in that regard but when I'm at my desk, my dripper sees alot of light, love it love it love it  It has also brought about a new love I have for tube mechs, I find myself searching for more, like the GP Paps V4 


Zadiac describes my dripping experience beautifully here:


zadiac said:


> To me, the whole dripping thing has become a little ritual, like someone cleaning and then stuffing a pipe, lighting it and then smoke it.
> I take the top cap off, slowly saturate my wicks properly, put the top cap back on and vape. I don't wait for the flavor to diminish. I take a few drags, take the top cap off again and then ritually saturate my wicks slowly and properly. I do around 3 to 5 drags between drips. I just like doing it that way. It's how I enjoy my vape the most.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (3/2/16)

Stosta said:


> So an update on how this all went! It's as simple as you all said it would be. I must say the flavour is great with the dripping I did compared to tanks. But the hassle of doing it is just not worth it. I also seem to be real messy with eliquid, and my wife is complaining about our kitchen-roll consumption, so dripping full time is out the window.
> 
> It is nice for testing my DIY stuff though! Works exactly how I imagined it. That is, until I tried a honey creation for the first time (which really doesn't agree with my tongue), and that stuff pretty much lives in that cotton now, so had to re-wick after that.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, once again, ECIGSSA community =


Whats putting you off it @Stosta?. Is it just the mess or is it also having to constantly drip ?

I found that the Scottish Roll wicking method helps on both fronts , the thicker cotton seems to absorb most of the liquid so less mess & I get around 20+ hits before having to drip again , granted the flavour diminishes quite a bit past 10 puffs. I use a 3.5mm ID so theres extra cotton (bad for airflow though)

Personally I still prefer a good RTA over a dripper. For clouds the dripper wins hands down . Flavour wise......meh , hasn't really rocked my world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

Khan83 said:


> Whats putting you off it @Stosta?. Is it just the mess or is it also having to constantly drip ?
> 
> I found that the Scottish Roll wicking method helps on both fronts , the thicker cotton seems to absorb most of the liquid so less mess & I get around 20+ hits before having to drip again , granted the flavour diminishes quite a bit past 10 puffs. I use a 3.5mm ID so theres extra cotton (bad for airflow though)
> 
> Personally I still prefer a good RTA over a dripper. For clouds the dripper wins hands down . Flavour wise......meh , hasn't really rocked my world


A bit of both really. To carry around my mod, as well as a little bottle of liquid is really a bit much (too much to carry, and messy!).

I like it when I'm at home in front of my PC, that's fine, so I suppose its the hassle of mobility that's stopping me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Basically, almost, yes..
> And then one day you discover the Scottish Roll wicking technique, and save some time, effort and a lot of teary-eyed blurred vision from dry hits
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-wick-an-rda-effectively-and-avoid-dry-hits-scottish-roll.t14872/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-scottish-roll-wicking-technique.t15697/#post-279248



Big thanks for these links bud. I'm new to dripping and I was expecting more flavour and vapour from it but so far my TFV4 with Dual RBA has better flavour and vapour is denser. Hoping it's my wicking method and the scottish roll method will help.

Current build on a Velocity V2 (must be a clone as there's no authentic V2) 
5wrap 24g Kanthal 0.2ohm @ 45W
Vape is warm and the flavour is there but using the same juice in my TFV4 just has better flavour on inhale and better after tones on exhale.
I was expecting it to be the other way round :'(


----------



## NewOobY (3/2/16)

Stosta said:


> So an update on how this all went! It's as simple as you all said it would be. I must say the flavour is great with the dripping I did compared to tanks. But the hassle of doing it is just not worth it. I also seem to be real messy with eliquid, and my wife is complaining about our kitchen-roll consumption, so dripping full time is out the window.
> 
> It is nice for testing my DIY stuff though! Works exactly how I imagined it. That is, until I tried a honey creation for the first time (which really doesn't agree with my tongue), and that stuff pretty much lives in that cotton now, so had to re-wick after that.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, once again, ECIGSSA community =



Dude, I watched a video recently - were the dude said to taste DIY liquid you don't even need cotton. Just put the liquid directly on the coils. This works best with claptons btw. I did it myself and it is true it works like a charm, just for tasting. Not for full time vaping of course - I assume this would just end badly if done more than just tasting.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Dude, I watched a video recently - were the dude said to taste DIY liquid you don't even need cotton. Just put the liquid directly on the coils. This works best with claptons btw. I did it myself and it is true it works like a charm, just for tasting. Not for full time vaping of course - I assume this would just end badly if done more than just tasting.


Cool! Certainly worth a shot! Then I won't have to worry about the taste staying on the cotton!


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Maybe a little OT but it does kind of fit the theme.

I'm new to dripping and so far it's not quite what I expected. I feel like I left the club with a chick with huge knockers, only to get home and find she stuffs her bra 

I bought a Velocity V2 through the classifieds and was super eager to get home on Tuesday and have a drip. Tested a few juices out and they seemed to be lacking in flavour. Tried some Gush, which I'd just picked up on Monday, in it and flavour was okay. Dripped more in case there wasn't enough juice on those coils. No change. Rewicked with less cotton. No change. Increased wattage up to 55W and the flavour was bit more pronounced. Anything over that just burnt my lip with no further increase in flavour. 

Rewick te dual deck on my TFV4. Top up half a tank of Gush. Let it settle for 5 min. 1st took me by surprise it tasted so much different from the dripper. Flavour was way more pronounced. It was almost like a different juice in my TFV4. Now I don't know enough about dripping but surely this isn't how it's supposed to be. Surely the dripper should be leaps and bounds ahead of the TFV4 - its a tank and the Velo is a dripper for crikes sake


----------



## Alex (3/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Maybe a little OT but it does kind of fit the theme.
> 
> I'm new to dripping and so far it's not quite what I expected. I feel like I left the club with a chick with huge knockers, only to get home and find she stuffs her bra
> 
> ...



Why don't you post a photo of your velocity build, perhaps I can offer some advice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Alex said:


> Why don't you post a photo of your velocity build, perhaps I can offer some advice.


THIS! Is why I love this community 
I'm at work right now finishing off at 17.30 I will post as soon as I get home. I got the scottish roll as my fall back. 

PS: You don't think it could be because the Velocity V2 is a clone do you?


----------



## Alex (3/2/16)

Greyz said:


> THIS! Is why I love this community
> I'm at work right now finishing off at 17.30 I will post as soon as I get home. I got the scottish roll as my fall back.
> 
> PS: You don't think it could be because the Velocity V2 is a clone do you?


No.

The airflow is one of the main variable to affect flavour, you should begin by closing down the air vents nearly all the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/2/16)

a useful little tid bit of info. 

Try to avoid letting your wick touch the barrel of the RDA, most reviewers and stuff just say to avoid it without explaining why. Far as I can tell, it dramatically helps in lessening the heat build up on the atty. 

Cooler atty means less chance of any damage coming to your mod as a result of heat soak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Alex said:


> No.
> 
> The airflow is one of the main variable to affect flavour, you should begin by closing down the air vents nearly all the way.


Here's a pic of the last wicking I tried last night. The first wicking had more cotton. Here I tried the less is more approach with the same results.
Also read that a drip tip increased flavour so I stuck 1 on but no change. 
Airflow is around half way with the top air vents closed completely.





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Choosing an RDA? I know I shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but I do anyway. So if the dripper is black with a demon on it then surely the minions of hell know how to drip right?!


That's the Baal diablo. I'm waiting for the v3 then its mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (3/2/16)

@Greys, that velocity V2 is totally not what I was expecting. I was visualizing the Velocity mini.  I see that thing has bottom airflow, I'm not a fan. The proper velocity RDA is a beast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (3/2/16)

Alex said:


> @Greys, that velocity V2 is totally not what I was expecting. I was visualizing the Velocity mini.  I see that thing has bottom airflow, I'm not a fan. The proper velocity RDA is a beast.



I agree, i generally find that bottom airflow drippers tend to be more hassle than the slight improvement in flavour is worth.


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Alex said:


> @Greys, that velocity V2 is totally not what I was expecting. I was visualizing the Velocity mini.  I see that thing has bottom airflow, I'm not a fan. The proper velocity RDA is a beast.


Yeah I didn't know it was clone and neither. Found out there is only 2 Velocity dripper, the original and the mini. There is no Velocity V2 just some company borrowing the name and slapping V2 at the end then riding on the reputation of the original.

That said is there any hope for me? Or should I just buy a Fishbone Plus?



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (3/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Yeah I didn't know it was clone and neither. Found out there is only 2 Velocity dripper, the original and the mini. There is no Velocity V2 just some company borrowing the name and slapping V2 at the end then riding on the reputation of the original.
> 
> That said is there any hope for me? Or should I just buy a Fishbone Plus?
> 
> ...



Just keep an eye on the classifieds for a good secondhand RDA. I can't comment on your current rda, because I've never tried it, I'm sure someone else can give an opinion though. Of all the RDA's I've owned or tried I can recommend any of these.
Velocity
Odin
Derringer
Mutation 

And if it's for a squonker, then the Nuppin or RM2 are my choice.


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Alex said:


> Just keep an eye on the classifieds for a good secondhand RDA. I can't comment on your current rda, because I've never tried it, I'm sure someone else can give an opinion though. Of all the RDA's I've owned or tried I can recommend any of these.
> Velocity
> Odin
> Derringer
> ...


I'm busy trying it now with the bottom air vents quarter way open with the top air vents full. The budget vapes fizzy cola is really going down well actually  

But then again this is 1 of my top 3 fave juices. I could vape it all day  

I'm using it on a rx.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (3/2/16)

I love the whole building process. Coiled up, the juice always comes through true to its claim, when using a dripper. 

Loving my latest Velocity clone dripper. So easy to build. With a Sigelei 90w. It takes time to appreciate dripping. I have made some big mistakes, but getting there. ..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Waine said:


> I love the whole building process. Coiled up, the juice always comes through true to its claim, when using a dripper.
> 
> Loving my latest Velocity clone dripper. So easy to build. With a Sigelei 90w. It takes time to appreciate dripping. I have made some big mistakes, but getting there. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I'm going to take your advise thanks. Get another dripper and start from scratch. Take my time.
I also enjoy the whole coiling and wicking. It's like a rolling my own cigarette ritual kind of thing.
I'm not going give up on dripping just yet 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (3/2/16)

I run my velocity mini with dual contact 9 wrap 24g ss316l coils. Came out at 0.17ohm with wicking fairly packed. 

I can run as low as 45w and have great flavour but I prefer warmer vapes so at 75w it just leaves the mouth watering. 

What I could recommend in that velocity v2, use calptons instead. The airflow is there but might not be hitting the coil directly which seems to dilute flavour a little. 

The sapor did really well with vertical coils and the top airflow. The amount of good puffs depends on your wicking really.

Patience is key though, play with coil sizes and placing. Using a large coil diameter also changes flavour. 3mm for me is nice but then I prefer having Clapton wire. 

Also move the height of the coils in line with the air holes to find where you get the most direct air hitting the coil. It worked very well for me again. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (3/2/16)

Nimatek said:


> I run my velocity mini with dual contact 9 wrap 24g ss316l coils. Came out at 0.17ohm with wicking fairly packed.
> 
> I can run as low as 45w and have great flavour but I prefer warmer vapes so at 75w it just leaves the mouth watering.
> 
> ...



Thanks I'll get me some Clapton this weekend and give that a go. Shot for the advise, it will really help.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (3/2/16)

The big thing is that the dripper has nothing to breakdown air flow so you just need to get build for your rda. Also try building for flavour so use a 2.5mm diameter in the coil. I like having more coil wraps so that there is more of the coil to be hit by the air. 

Will see if I can find some photos of builds in that rda. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (4/2/16)

Stosta said:


> So I have decided that it's time for me to try something new and dripping was the next logical step for me. When my money train comes in, I will end up with a 200w mod and a dripper. This is how it goes in my head, and was wondering if I was in for a bad time. For my first attempt I will build a dual 0.5ohm coil set-up. Once I have checked it all works fine, I'm assuming I simply whack that onto my mod, start off at about 50 watts, drip some extra liquid onto my cotton, fire and suck up the pressumed goodness, and then climb the watts as required.
> 
> My question is, will doing the above end up poorly for me? Or do I have the general gist of it all?


Depending on the build you can get a fine vape at even 25 or so watts,I'm a dripping junkie and iI'd say my average wattage is around 30-40 watts and my builds are in the .35 t0 .80 range.You needn't super sub ohm to get a great dripping experience.Be safe,experiment and have fun.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (4/2/16)

zadiac said:


> With my Double Vision RDA with proper wicking I can put in 30+ drops without over saturation and spitback and the flavor on this thing is epic! It gives my Pollux a good run for it's money...lol


Double Vision eh?


----------



## kev mac (4/2/16)

Stosta said:


> So an update on how this all went! It's as simple as you all said it would be. I must say the flavour is great with the dripping I did compared to tanks. But the hassle of doing it is just not worth it. I also seem to be real messy with eliquid, and my wife is complaining about our kitchen-roll consumption, so dripping full time is out the window.
> 
> It is nice for testing my DIY stuff though! Works exactly how I imagined it. That is, until I tried a honey creation for the first time (which really doesn't agree with my tongue), and that stuff pretty much lives in that cotton now, so had to re-wick after that.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, once again, ECIGSSA community =


When I first started dripping I asked myself "what's all the fuss?' Why would one want to drip for when I have a perfectly good tank? Well 14 mods and 30 RDAs latter the only time I don't drip is while driving.Watch some videos experiment w/ builds and wicking and you just may feel differently about it down the line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (4/2/16)

kev mac said:


> Double Vision eh?



http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/double-vision-twisted-messes-styled-rda


----------



## Stosta (4/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> That's the Baal diablo. I'm waiting for the v3 then its mine


V3 coming with a better build deck? Because it's a great dripper, but the three post design is a pain.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/3/16)

Stosta said:


> So an update on how this all went! It's as simple as you all said it would be. I must say the flavour is great with the dripping I did compared to tanks. But the hassle of doing it is just not worth it. I also seem to be real messy with eliquid, and my wife is complaining about our kitchen-roll consumption, so dripping full time is out the window.
> 
> It is nice for testing my DIY stuff though! Works exactly how I imagined it. That is, until I tried a honey creation for the first time (which really doesn't agree with my tongue), and that stuff pretty much lives in that cotton now, so had to re-wick after that.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, once again, ECIGSSA community =


THIS is the post on dripping I needed to read. Along with the too intense flavor production I think I am looking towards a squonker instead. Drippers will not suit my lifestyle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (2/3/16)

I love dripping. It's a huge piece of the vaping world I think. I drip every working day. Yes, I have an office job.

However, for me, dripping must be done at your desk or in your room or any place where you are stagnant. I can never drip on the move. I think I will look and feel like a Burke. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/3/16)

Waine said:


> I love dripping. It's a huge piece of the vaping world I think. I drip every working day. Yes, I have an office job.
> 
> However, for me, dripping must be done at your desk or in your room or any place where you are stagnant. I can never drip on the move. I think I will look and feel like a Burke.



Then you want a Squonker... Dripper without the pain and anguish! REO's Rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then you want a Squonker... Dripper without the pain and anguish! REO's Rock!


Hi Rob. I have seen the "squonker" word thrown around the forums a bit. Always wondered what they are exactly. Now I know. Thanks. Still never seen one in person or at a vendor.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Here's a pic of the last wicking I tried last night. The first wicking had more cotton. Here I tried the less is more approach with the same results.
> Also read that a drip tip increased flavour so I stuck 1 on but no change.
> Airflow is around half way with the top air vents closed completely.
> View attachment 44809
> ...


My first build looked like this last night... now it is just a mass of fuzzy cotton. Works damn fine. Scottish roll with fluffed ends ftw. Very happy now.


----------



## zadiac (4/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> THIS is the post on dripping I needed to read. Along with the too intense flavor production I think I am looking towards a squonker instead. Drippers will not suit my lifestyle.



Squonkers still uses ordinary drippers that have been converted to feed juice from the bottom, but they are still drippers.


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/16)

Waine said:


> Hi Rob. I have seen the "squonker" word thrown around the forums a bit. Always wondered what they are exactly. Now I know. Thanks. Still never seen one in person or at a vendor.



Next time you pop into Sir Vape ask Craig or Hugo to show you their REO's. Craig stole my REO called Lily some time back and Hugo got a brand spanking new P67 two days ago.


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next time you pop into Sir Vape ask Craig or Hugo to show you their REO's. Craig stole my REO called Lily some time back and Hugo got a brand spanking new P67 two days ago.


Lol. Nice one! I hear your name quite a but when I visit Sir Vape and I see you are a REO man. Adds up. Infact, once at Sir Vape I was frying my brain between a Cubus, something else and a Snowolf. Ettienne asked me if I have heard of Rob Fisher. I said yes. He said that you swear by Snowolf, so I ended up getting my mini. Thanks to you! I made the right choice. Love that little animal. 

Now I feel the magnet of Mech mods calling me....

Gosh, vaping is massive!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Squonkers still uses ordinary drippers that have been converted to feed juice from the bottom, but they are still drippers.


I move fast though lol... Since I posted that I have acquired a dripper. Still think squonking is the way forward on many levels. Same principle but better where clumsy people like me are involved.


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

Like someone said, dripping is a ritual, a pastime, an art. I enjoy the concept so much I am confused what to get next, an RTA or a dripper. Wait, I have enough hardware, I must work on my DIY kit. Then I can really drip. 

When all my heaps of N.E.T is ready, I will be Dripping, building coils and changing wicks like hell. The N.E.T Messes up wicks fast and I won't put it in an RTA. However, I am experimenting on the number of filters required. 

Back on topic....

The finer details of dripping. .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

Waine said:


> Like someone said, dripping is a ritual, a pastime, an art. I enjoy the concept so much I am confused what to get next, an RTA or a dripper. Wait, I have enough hardware, I must work on my DIY kit. Then I can really drip.
> 
> When all my heaps of N.E.T is ready, I will be Dripping, building coils and changing wicks like hell. The N.E.T Messes up wicks fast and I won't put it in an RTA. However, I am experimenting on the number of filters required.
> 
> ...


What is this N.E.T you speak of? Excuse my noob-ness.


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

Greyz said:


> What is this N.E.T you speak of? Excuse my noob-ness.


Hi there. NET stands for: "Naturally extracted tobacco." I'm also a noobee. My room looks like a tobacco factory with all the old pipe tobacco I am working on, glassware, filters, tobacco, paper towels...VG dripping everywhere....

Fun fun though...Smells delightful!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

Waine said:


> Hi there. NET stands for: "Naturally extracted tobacco." I'm also a noobee. My room looks like a tobacco facroty with all the old pipe tobacco I am working on, glassware, filters, tobacco, paper towels...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Oh thanks, being in I.T, I hate acronyms especially those I don't know 

I haven't ventured into the DIY side of things yet, I have only been off stinkies 12 weeks as of yesterday. Right now I'm chasing the perfect coil for the perfect cloud, made more complex by the purchase of a mech mod 
But soon my FOMO will not allow others to mix their own while I sit here coiling and soon I will be knee deep in concentrates.

My wife says I spend more on paper towels than bread and milk every month, I can only imagine her face when the DIY starts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (4/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Oh thanks, being in I.T, I hate acronyms especially those I don't know
> I haven't ventured into the DIY side of things yet, I have only been off stinkies 12 weeks as of yesterday. Right now I'm chasing the perfect coil for the perfect cloud, made more complex by the purchase of a mech mod
> But soon my FOMO will not allow others to mix their own while I sit here coiling and soon I will be knee deep in concentrates.
> 
> My wife says I spend more on paper towels than bread and milk every month, I can only imagine her face when the DIY starts


Lol. Shot for the acronym.  There are so many dimensions to vaping. I'm just in it for the ride and enjoying every day I am ciggy free. I will see where DIY takes me. Right now, I am doing a really low budget DIY, but with excellent 8 year old tobacco
...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (4/3/16)

Waine said:


> Lol. Shot for the acronym.  There are so many dimensions to vaping. I'm just in it for the ride and enjoying every day I am ciggy free. I will see where DIY takes me. Right now, I am doing a really low budget DIY, but with excellent 8 year old tobacco
> ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



I need you to get good at it so you can skool me when I start DIY. 
I've vaped all different types of ejuice and have purposely avoided any tobacco flavoured juices out of fear they might make me wish for a stinkie again.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I need you to get good at it so you can skool me when I start DIY.
> I've vaped all different types of ejuice and have purposely avoided any tobacco flavoured juices out of fear they might make me wish for a stinkie again.


Wont happen. The tobacco juices are sooooo different from a real ciggie. VERY nice. Just watch out for full alcaloid extractions THOSE will get you backnto cigs in a snap.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## badshag (5/3/16)

My 1st setup was a Kanger Tech submini.
It comes STD with a metal drip tip. Seeing as it had the tendency to get a bit hot at times, I changed to a stone drip tip. --I immediately recognised a taste difference..by only changing the drip tip to something non metal.

Progressing on to drippers eventually made me ponder the effect of having the entire atty surrounded by metal.
I ended up settling for a deadmodz dripper. Its taste is extremely pure and having a glass top means there's no chance of a coil short.

Have any of you given the deadmodz a try?
I have totally abandoned my tank as a result.







My build:



The old school valve look of this dripper can look very cool on mech mods too:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

badshag said:


> My 1st setup was a Kanger Tech submini.
> It comes STD with a metal drip tip. Seeing as it had the tendency to get a bit hot at times, I changed to a stone drip tip. --I immediately recognised a taste difference..by only changing the drip tip to something non metal.
> 
> Progressing on to drippers eventually made me ponder the effect of having the entire atty surrounded by metal.
> ...


Plus rep for actually knowing what a valve is. To power my rig I need 4 EL84's and 4 6L6 plus 10 12AX7's... and that excludes my pre amp muahahahahaaha....

EDIT: I went for the Air Force. Figured it would be great being able to see the wick while I get to know the dripping thang. Saved some serious bucks in the process. BUT... I want ceramic. It is the road forward I feel. Like glass but better even colder.


----------



## Waine (5/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I need you to get good at it so you can skool me when I start DIY.
> I've vaped all different types of ejuice and have purposely avoided any tobacco flavoured juices out of fear they might make me wish for a stinkie again.


Hey there @Greyz. I will help where I can. I just need to find my feet. Check out the the thread: "Tobacco Extraction Help". I posted about my last batch of NET....Fun ....fun....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

